
Show HN: Check if a celebrity has been accused of sexual misconduct - booleandilemma
http://havetheybeenaccused.com
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
If a name is unknown, the UI should tell me. Instead I get No and don’t know
whether that is the actual result or I mistyped the name. Showing a list of
names of accused people would be more helpful. This list could be filtered on
keydown.

------
013
Can I not press 'return' to find out?

Maybe have typeahead names so I don't have to type the full name.

